# Appraisal: Apple PowerBook G4



## Sum0n3

No mac fans here? Appraisal please...


----------



## The Hundred Gunner

Hmm... This is a Powerbook, huh? Judging by the condition and the age, I would say around 400 or 500. Might want to get a second opinion, though.


----------



## bentleya

i wound say 400 - 500 maybe 600 - 700 in good condition


----------



## Usedhippo

seems a little high doesnt it? that thing is in _rough_ shape. maybe $250-300


----------



## Sum0n3

Thanks guys. I was leaning towards the $375-400 mark(so I can brake even after buying a new charger). I actually listed it here, but no interest as of yet. Might have to give ebay a shot.


----------



## Devon

why would you want to get rid of it those things are sweet. i have a 17 inch 1.67ghz G4 powerbook and i love it.


----------



## Sum0n3

I have a hard time using it. I'm just so used to XP/Vista that it's like learning another language.


----------



## Mootsfox

The specs are nice, but that casing is horrible. I'd say $200-250.


----------



## Sum0n3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


The specs are nice, but that casing is horrible. I'd say $200-250.


Honestly, broken non working units go for that much on ebay...


----------



## Mootsfox

That's ebay, not this site. I mean, you can try to get $600 for it, but to me it looks like crap. I wouldn't pay $200 for it, but someone on this site who likes macs or has another casing might.


----------

